# Marken-Elko Kauf - bester Onlineshop?



## YuT666 (26. April 2015)

HabedieEhre,

es geht darum, woher man gute Elkos beziehen kann ... Panasonic, Rubycon usw ...

Wenn ich nun bei Conrad, Reichelt schaue, dann findet man viele Panasonic, aber kaum Rubycon in den gängigen Größen.

Pollin ist auch ein brauchbarer Shop, aber nicht für Elkos, da hier kaum der Hersteller in der Beschreibung angegeben wird. Auch die diversen Elko-Sortimente sind alles andere als gut, wenn ich Hersteller wie TEAPO und SAMXON sehe. Da kann ich auch nen Marshmallow verlöten.

Woher bekomme ich nun Rubycon Elkos in den gängigen Größen (470er 16V usw...)?

Thanks.

MfG


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. April 2015)

Die scheinen viel von Rubycon und Panasonic zu haben:
eibtron.com ? Einer der führenden Onlineshops Europas für Elektronik und Elektrotechnik - einfach.intelligent.bestellen


----------



## ich111 (28. April 2015)

Teapo ist doch nicht schlecht. Nicht auf den hersteller versteifen sondern wenn du was austauscht möglichts ähnliche verlöten


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2015)

Conrad

ELV

Reichelt

Farnell

Das wären meine ersten Anlaufstellen.


----------

